# Construction Date of the Vimy Parade Square



## Bucky0622 (17 Aug 2011)

Hi guys and gals,
I have been trying to identify the original construction date of the Vimy Parade Square. i know the Forde, B1, B2 were constructed in and around 1934-36 but the date for the square itself eludes my search efforts. I "assume" it will be around the same time but would like to know for certain.

Any help?

Bucky


----------



## Michael OLeary (17 Aug 2011)

Your Base CE section may have historical survey drawings that could help narrow the possible dates.


----------



## 211RadOp (17 Aug 2011)

Bucky,

Here is a pic of the Pde Square that says circa 1930, but with B1 and B2 having already been built as depicted, I think it is a little later than that.

Still looking.

http://trial.rcsigs.ca/index.php/File:Vimy_Barracks_circa_1930_2_jpg


----------



## mike63 (17 Aug 2011)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Bucky,
> 
> Here is a pic of the Pde Square that says circa 1930, but with B1 and B2 having already been built as depicted, I think it is a little later than that.
> 
> ...



Hey Al;
In that pic, where the flag pole is on the left, do you think that is in the same position as of today?
I'm sure the RSM Stevens or Belfountain would be fit to be tied if they saw the old pde sq now!

Mike


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Aug 2011)

Did you try calling the museum? There's a bunch of old guys around there that either were on it, or knew someone who was on the first parade on the square.


----------



## 211RadOp (17 Aug 2011)

mike63 said:
			
		

> Hey Al;
> In that pic, where the flag pole is on the left, do you think that is in the same position as of today?
> I'm sure the RSM Stevens or Belfountain would be fit to be tied if they saw the old pde sq now!
> 
> Mike



I think it is and I think you are right about the two RSMs.


----------



## Old Sweat (17 Aug 2011)

Try the Kingston Public Library archives. It should have all sorts of stuff, including papers in various sorts of record formats.


----------



## Bucky0622 (18 Aug 2011)

Thanks for all the info guys.
I have contacted the Museum, the Historic Society, searched on line but still am unable to come up with firm construction dates. It makes sense to me that since they built the building (Forde, B1, etc) around the parade square that it was here in some form before that construction.

As for the parade square, you are absolutly correct that the aforementioned RSM's would loose their shite if they saw how it is being utilized now, however I bring you good news.

In the last month Myself and my MWO have sat and drawn out a plan to have the Vimy Parade Square restored to its former glory. We have the CFSCE RSM and supporting staff online and are currently working out the money issues. The new parade square, once completed, will be the bar which all other parade squares are judged...and yeah they will be NO PARKING on the new square. As it should be.

Thats the main reason I want the construction date. We beleive that based on the history of the Base, that the Vimy Parade square may very well be the oldest Military Parade Grounds left in Canada....just need the documentation to back it up.


----------

